# Bild abgeschnitten?



## Schwupdi (4. November 2019)

hallo habe einen neuen Monitor angeschlossen. Erzeigt zwar ein Bild jedoch 'Verschoben' also ein teil des rechten bereiches und des unteren wird einfach abgeschnitten.#

Hat jemand eine Idee?

die auflösung soll angeblich 1024 mal 600 Pixel betragen im 16 zu 9 format.
Hier das Angebot: 7 Zoll LCD-Display-Monitor fuer Raspberry Pi + Driver Board HDMI/VGA/ 0U WFT  | eBay


----------



## Eol_Ruin (4. November 2019)

WO angeschlossen?

Auch steht in dem Link in der Artikelbeschreibung was von einer Auflösung von 800x480.


----------



## Schwupdi (5. November 2019)

was meintest du mit WO?


----------



## colormix (5. November 2019)

Schwupdi schrieb:


> hallo habe einen neuen Monitor angeschlossen. Erzeigt zwar ein Bild jedoch 'Verschoben' also ein teil des rechten bereiches und des unteren wird einfach abgeschnitten.#
> 
> Hat jemand eine Idee?
> 
> ...



geh mal in die Windows Einstellungen  Bildschirm  da kann man  zentrieren  u.a. auch im Grafikarten Treiber ,
u.a. da auf das Format  einstellen was der Monitor maximal kann .

Welches OS 
an welchem Anschluss ?
Linux macht das bei HDMI automatisch bei Ununtu und Lubuntu


----------



## -Shorty- (5. November 2019)

Da dieses Display für einen Raspberry Pi verkauft wird, würde es mich wundern, wenn man da etwas über Windowseinstellungen ändern könnte.

Einfach mal den Produktlink im ersten Post checken. Dennoch ist nicht eindeutig was nun wo angeschlossen wurde, so ein Display mit Flachbandkabel würde ich nun auch nicht als "Monitor" bezeichnen, so sind weitere Fehleinschätzungen vermeidbar.


----------



## Schwupdi (6. November 2019)

Also das Display ist mit hdmi verbunden ich schaue gleich mal was Mann in den Einstellungen machen kann.
Das os ist win10


----------



## JoM79 (6. November 2019)

Auflösung richtig einstellen und nach der Skalierung gucken.


----------



## colormix (6. November 2019)

Schwupdi schrieb:


> Also das Display ist mit hdmi verbunden ich schaue gleich mal was Mann in den Einstellungen machen kann.
> Das os ist win10





Die  Einstellung xxx mal xxx gibtes bei  HDMI  eiglich  nicht  da sollten Werte  in der   Leiste stehen von
z.b *720/p/i 567/p/i*  = für  Auflösung , 
zuerst das Format  einstellen    die  höchste Zahl xxx/p
also  den  Maximal  Wert versuchen  der  angezeigt  wird   
 dann Skalierung machen  im  Treiber.


----------



## JoM79 (7. November 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Die  Einstellung xxx mal xxx gibtes bei  HDMI  eiglich  nicht  da sollten Werte  in der   Leiste stehen von
> z.b *720/p/i 567/p/i*  = für  Auflösung ,
> zuerst das Format  einstellen    die  höchste Zahl xxx/p
> also  den  Maximal  Wert versuchen  der  angezeigt  wird



Natürlich gibt es die Einstellungen bei HDMI.
Einfach Rechtsklick auf den Desktop->Anzeigeeinstellungen->Bildschirmauflösung.
Da die richtige Auflösung wählen und fertig.


----------



## colormix (7. November 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Natürlich gibt es die Einstellungen bei HDMI.
> 
> .



Natürlich ?  
Das ist  HDMI   Standard   bei  seinem  wird es eher  
720/p/i oder   567/p/i  sein  *nicht* 1080/p


----------



## JoM79 (7. November 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Geht der Unsinn schon wieder los?
Er hat ein Display mit 800x480 gekauft.
Diese Auflösung wählt er dann aus und gut ist.
Anstatt immer nur zu raten, solltest du mal mit Fakten kommen.


----------



## colormix (7. November 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Genau  und  er  hat 800x480 Display     da gehen die Auflösungen wohl nicht die  du hier  auflistet     >>> das verirrt : :


----------



## JoM79 (7. November 2019)

Nein nur dich.
Es ist ein Beispiel, wo er das bei Win 10 auswählen kann.
Also hör mit dem Spam auf, wenn du keine Ahnung hast, wie man in Windows 10 die Auflösung einstellen kann.


----------



## colormix (7. November 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> wenn du keine Ahnung hast, wie man in Windows 10 die Auflösung einstellen kann.




Wenn  man versucht  zu  helfen dann  sollte  das  auch   passen  nicht  irgendwelche UHD Einstellungen gezeigt  werden die  er  eh  nicht  nutzen kann .
Wer wohl  Spam schreibt


----------



## fipS09 (7. November 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> irgendwelche UHD Einstellungen gezeigt


Wo siehst du da eine UHD Einstellung? Soll JoM79 jetzt ein 800x480 Bildschirm kaufen damit er es dem TE genau zeigen kann? 
Der wird das schon verstehen. Ich bearbeite das Bild trotzdem kurz, nicht das du weiterhin verwirrt bist.

Edit: Jetzt hab ich mich noch vertippt, denkt euch eine 800 statt der 840


----------



## colormix (7. November 2019)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Wo siehst du da eine UHD Einstellung? Soll JoM79 jetzt ein 800x480 Bildschirm kaufen damit er es dem TE genau zeigen kann?
> Der wird das schon verstehen. Ich bearbeite das Bild trotzdem kurz, nicht das du weiterhin verwirrt bist.
> 
> Edit: Jetzt hab ich mich noch vertippt, denkt euch eine 800 statt der 840




Hier (normalerweise stellt man das alles im Grafikkarten Treiber ein statt in Windows und das sollte er auch machen weil sein Raspberry  nicht der schnellste ist (3D) alles anpassen  ). Es  wird im Treiber Panel  so dargestellt


----------



## JoM79 (7. November 2019)

Schwupdi schrieb:


> Also das Display ist mit hdmi verbunden ich schaue gleich mal was Mann in den Einstellungen machen kann.
> Das os ist win10





colormix schrieb:


> Hier (normalerweise stellt man das alles im Grafikkarten Treiber ein statt in Windows und das sollte er auch machen weil sein Raspberry  nicht der schnellste ist (3D) alles anpassen  ). Es  wird im Treiber Panel  so dargestellt


Siehe oben, er hat Windows 10.
Dann gehst du auch davon aus, das er er eine Nvidia Karte hat.
Nur weil du nichts anderes kennst, muss das bei anderen Leuten nicht genauso sein.
Deswegen der Weg über die Windowseinstellungen und nicht über die Nvidia Systemsteuerung.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (7. November 2019)

Stellt den doch endlich allesamt auf IGNORE!


----------



## JoM79 (7. November 2019)

Und dann?
Soll er ungehindert seine Unwahrheiten verbreiten?


----------



## colormix (7. November 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Und dann?
> Soll er ungehindert seine Unwahrheiten verbreiten?



Die Unwahrheiten  verbreitest  du mal wieder ,
das wird u.a. in einigen   Grafikkarten Treibern  Panel so angezeigt, 
es gibt nicht nur Nvidia stimmt und das war  nur ein Beispiel was dich mal wieder  überfordert .


----------



## _Berge_ (7. November 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Die Unwahrheiten  verbreitest  du mal wieder ,
> das wird u.a. in einen  Grafikkarten Treibern  Panel so angezeigt,
> es gibt nicht nur Nvidia stimmt und das war  nur ein Beispiel was dich mal wider
> überfordert .



Achso, du darfst Beispiele bringen und auf explizite Einstellungen daraus beharren und andere die ein rein allgemeines Beispiel nennen wo man etwas finden KÖNNTE nicht?

Sag Mal? Jom weißt definitiv in die richtige Richtung und du erklärst es wieder nur für dich, wie es für DICH passt und funktioniert...


----------



## fipS09 (7. November 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Die Unwahrheiten  verbreitest  du mal wieder ,
> das wird u.a. in einigen   Grafikkarten Treibern  Panel so angezeigt,


Ja und warum soll er die Auflösung jetzt nicht einfach in den Windows Einstellungen auswählen?


----------



## CiD (7. November 2019)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Ja und warum soll er die Auflösung jetzt nicht einfach in den Windows Einstellungen auswählen?


Würde mich auch mal interessieren aber ich glaube es wird wohl eine Weile dauern bis wir darauf eine Antwort von ihm erhalten.


----------



## Schwupdi (8. November 2019)

Danke an alle ich dachte schon ich muss es zurück geben...

Hat jetzt aber geklappt


----------



## Schwupdi (9. November 2019)

Und bamm! Habe meinen PC gestern ausgeschalten und jetzt wieder angemacht und jetzt ist es wieder Falsch.


----------



## JoM79 (9. November 2019)

Dann stell es doch einfach wieder um.


----------



## Schwupdi (9. November 2019)

Habe ich schon es will nicht mehr.


----------



## JoM79 (9. November 2019)

Skalierung verstellt?


----------



## Schwupdi (9. November 2019)

Wie geht das?


----------

